# Woods Finish Mower



## MadDogXfit (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello,

I have a 72” Woods finish mower (model RM 306). When the mower is attached to my tractor (Massey 135), the mower will hit the back wheels. Someone told me they make brackets that I can attach to the hitch pin to provide more distance between the mower and the back wheels. Can someone confirm if this is accurate and do you happen to know what the name of this bracket is called or where I can purchase them? Thank you! 
Greg


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

A Quick Hitch will move implements back about three inches and make implement changes very easy. Just make sure your PTO shaft still has enough overlap. I use a Harbor Freight Quick Hitch.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

What are the circumstances when the tires hit the mower? Maybe when you make a turn? Are you using stabilizer bars to prevent the mower from shifting side to side?


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

I use stabilizer bars with my QH with an old Woods 72 inch FM. I had to modify the FM to work with the QH. Well worth the effort.


----------



## MadDogXfit (Sep 2, 2019)

Vanman08 said:


> A Quick Hitch will move implements back about three inches and make implement changes very easy. Just make sure your PTO shaft still has enough overlap. I use a Harbor Freight Quick Hitch.


Thanks Vanman08. I have contemplated a quick hitch, but I would probably need to modify the mower where the top link connects. I’ll take a look to see if I can make it work.


----------



## MadDogXfit (Sep 2, 2019)

Vanman08 said:


> I use stabilizer bars with my QH with an old Woods 72 inch FM. I had to modify the FM to work with the QH. Well worth the effort.


Thanks for the reply. I’m going to check into making the modification.


----------



## MadDogXfit (Sep 2, 2019)

BigT said:


> What are the circumstances when the tires hit the mower? Maybe when you make a turn? Are you using stabilizer bars to prevent the mower from shifting side to side?


BigT,
Not using stabilizer bars at the moment. I actually found what I was looking for. It’s called a Hitch Pin Mounting Bracket. While this should help, I do think I need to adjust my stabilizer chains to prevent the swaying. Appreciate the reply!


----------



## MadDogXfit (Sep 2, 2019)

MadDogXfit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 72” Woods finish mower (model RM 306). When the mower is attached to my tractor (Massey 135), the mower will hit the back wheels. Someone told me they make brackets that I can attach to the hitch pin to provide more distance between the mower and the back wheels. Can someone confirm if this is accurate and do you happen to know what the name of this bracket is called or where I can purchase them? Thank you!
> Greg


Found what I needed. It’s called a hitch pin mounting bracket. Hopefully this solves the problem!


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

I had to mod my mower to use the QH. It was very easy, unlike the tiller.


----------

